# Any Brahs here from the MISC? U AWARE?



## tnhoastlfeel55 (May 31, 2013)

post here or msg me if you are.


----------



## tnhoastlfeel55 (May 31, 2013)

Brad said:


> not this ****..


hah why have people posted this before?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

What the hell is the misc?


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Notus said:


> What the hell is the misc?


A magical place where unicorns aren't real


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Unaware

I'll just leave this here
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/sloots-gonna-sloot-977/


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope not.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

SupaDupaFly said:


> A magical place where unicorns aren't real


Lol...the bb forums are full of idiots, I used to be surrounded by a bunch of muscle headed morons like that when I was in the Army.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

oh. Body Building Forums eh.


----------



## tnhoastlfeel55 (May 31, 2013)

Notus said:


> Lol...the bb forums are full of idiots, I used to be surrounded by a bunch of muscle headed morons like that when I was in the Army.


Majority of the people on misc don't even lift. It's actually a great community


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

ex miscer
i stopped going when i stopped lifting
i still lurk every once and a while for the lulz b/c no place delivers the lulz like misc (not even 4chan for me)


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

9gag army!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

SpyNumber403 said:


> ex miscer
> i stopped going when i stopped lifting
> i still lurk every once and a while for the lulz* b/c no place delivers the lulz like misc (not even 4chan for me)*


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Benxanzo said:


> Majority of the people on misc don't even lift. *It's actually a great community*


I've seen the things they talk about on there, you may feel like it's a great community but I don't.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

This thread gave me cancer.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

SpyNumber403 said:


> ex miscer
> i stopped going when i stopped lifting
> i still lurk every once and a while for the lulz* b/c no place delivers the lulz like misc (not even 4chan for me)*


+1



Limmy said:


> 9gag army!


Pls go Limmy



SupaDupaFly said:


>


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


>


----------



## tnhoastlfeel55 (May 31, 2013)

SpyNumber403 said:


> ex miscer
> i stopped going when i stopped lifting
> i still lurk every once and a while for the lulz b/c no place delivers the lulz like misc (not even 4chan for me)


whyd u stop lifting man?


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


>


Hahaha omg, CJ! How have I not seen this before!?


----------



## loisifat (Jun 10, 2013)

SupaDupaFly said:


>


lol


----------

